# New BOS Suspension



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

New fork and rear shock from BOS Suspension on TractionMag


----------



## JiveFoolSucka (Jan 18, 2006)

Saw that, how much is it going to be? Anyone have any time on one?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

My guess is that the fork will be around $3k and the shock around $1k. BOS is expensive stuff.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

O.k,... you got to explain that thing to me... What is the deal with that fork?? Looks cool, but odd to me.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

sodak06 said:


> O.k,... you got to explain that thing to me... What is the deal with that fork?? Looks cool, but odd to me.


looks like some sort of piggy back deal to me...dont care how good it is theres a 99.99% chance I will never shell out 3 grand.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Is it just me or does B.O.S. seem like a very unfortunate name? Sounds like...


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> Is it just me or does B.O.S. seem like a very unfortunate name? Sounds like...


An unlucky shock position results in SOB, which isnt that great either. Id like to see the rest of that fork though, looks pretty nasty.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That piggy back fork might not be such a brilliant idea, one more thing to smash up on a crash.


----------



## JiveFoolSucka (Jan 18, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> That piggy back fork might not be such a brilliant idea, one more thing to smash up on a crash.


That may be true but how often do you really wreck your brake caliper, its mounted on the opposite side similar to the placement.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

White Bro's did a piggy back fork but they had the reservoir on the back side..


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> White Bro's did a piggy back fork but they had the reservoir on the back side..


looks to me like it is on the backside


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh joy, more unsprung weight and stuff.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

1 and 3 k....too rich for me


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

wow... that looks pretty sick!!! XD


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

BOS is the company nico vouli rides for suspensionwise, hes one of the testers  im sure if the piggy would get in the way the way its placed now, he would have killed it.

As for price.. who really knows. 

Im guessing its in the same range pricewise as the CCDB on the rear, as for the fork, anything between 2-3K is possible i guess, anything under 2K ..well not very likely as this is a racers fork mainly, not made for your avg joe just flashing  

which means i wont be getting one either hehe


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody said "Sicktor" yet???


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

the front fork wont be available before mid season at least if not the following season, for the rear shock we should see this product hit the market right before season starts, the rear shock should be around the same price as the old one, around 800-950 USD, they are high end product, not for everybody, the rear shock should be the only thing a customer should worry about, as it is a piece of equipement that can make a good difference on a bike, in my opinion, a front fork is more about preference but any fork between the Marzo 888 rc3,Boxxer WC and FOX 40 RC2 are realy great fork that are race proven and cheap compared to the bos suspension.... anybody that wants to upgrade his rear shock with a CCDB, should take his time and look to the Bos rear shock too ....


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh boy, I'm gettin dyslexic in my old age..Not sure when I started thinking the axle was on the back


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Madman133 said:


> looks to me like it is on the backside


DING DING !! WE HAVE A WINNER.....WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!

The piggyback is on the back of the leg *opposite* of the leg w/the brake mount. See the brake mounts in the background on the other leg....????


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

anyone have an idea about how much travel this thing has?


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

man w/ one hand said:


> DING DING !! WE HAVE A WINNER.....WE HAVE A WINNER !!!!
> 
> The piggyback is on the back of the leg *opposite* of the leg w/the brake mount. See the brake mounts in the background on the other leg....????


Oh come on, wasnt that was a bit obvious for all this ding dinging malarky ?...talk about song and dance


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd rock it


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

scorpionsf said:


> anyone have an idea about how much travel this thing has?


200mm


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Now if these guys were clever, they would add some form of interface with hydro brakes to give you an adjustable hydraulic anti-dive :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## stylie (Jan 6, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> That piggy back fork might not be such a brilliant idea, one more thing to smash up on a crash.


My thoughts as well. It dosen't make much sence to me to place something so large on that location of the fork. One dump on the drive side and.... crap! One broken fork that you will have to shell out more cash to get it repaired... and more cash for the shipping.... then the following month... more cash....

Granted, it looks cool but why to much of a risk


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

3000 dollars! that is a rip no matter how good they are.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

The australian BOS importer is already running a BOS shock and Boxxer internals on his nicolai (To me that combo sounds fecking awesome) he, of course, says its great.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

So, other than cool looks, what makes these so special? Are they just ordinary shim shocks? If so, do they have some kind of magic tune that makes them work worlds better than all the rest of the world's shim dampers? Or, are they just way better built to justify the wicked cost?

This thread and the one on RM are all full of posts on how cool they look, and how expensive they are - and ooohhh, ahhh, a piggyback resi on the fork! Wow! but hey, it's not the first time it's been done, I don't think it's in any danger of breaking off, but what do they "do" that's better than every one else's?

BM


----------

